
You can now pay up to $60k for a Mac - droptablemain
https://nypost.com/2019/12/10/apples-new-60000-mac-costs-more-than-a-tesla/
======
3333_3333_3333
I'm curious if people have insight into the market for this besides "video
professionals"?

I can't imagine the economics work for large shops, where I would guess
commodity hardware rules 99% of the time.

Scientific computing will be done on large clusters -- and not clusters of
$60k office art.

Of course there's the % of the overall market that buys Ferraris and other
expensive toys.

Seriously, what does one do with 1.5TB of RAM in a single machine?

[Edit]

I'm not suggesting this doesn't make sense. There's a precedent in e.g., high
end loudspeakers of producing a cost-no-object showpiece that people talk
about but represents a small % of their overall sales.

Ditto high end cars and small production run 'statement' versions of those
cars.

I'm just curious who -- strictly performance-wise -- this computer would serve
well.

